# Coconut shells



## Govanbill (Mar 16, 2011)

Are they any good as hides for mice


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

You've got to make sure that they're really clean, so the residue doesn't go rancid. If you dry them out and peel the skin off the inside, they should be clean enough.


----------



## Govanbill (Mar 16, 2011)

thanks


Laigaie said:


> You've got to make sure that they're really clean, so the residue doesn't go rancid. If you dry them out and peel the skin off the inside, they should be clean enough.


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

I've bought lots of coconuts over time, eaten the yummi inside of the coconut myself and cleaned the shells for houses to both mice and gerbils 

They are perfekt for houses since they can be boiled to get rid of bacteria and gerbils can't destroy them :lol:


----------



## Govanbill (Mar 16, 2011)

how long do you boil them for ?


lindberg4220 said:


> I've bought lots of coconuts over time, eaten the yummi inside of the coconut myself and cleaned the shells for houses to both mice and gerbils
> 
> They are perfekt for houses since they can be boiled to get rid of bacteria and gerbils can't destroy them :lol:


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Govanbill said:


> how long do you boil them for ?
> 
> 
> lindberg4220 said:
> ...


Just a few minutes, maybe 5 or so :?: Don't take time


----------



## Govanbill (Mar 16, 2011)

thanks


lindberg4220 said:


> Govanbill said:
> 
> 
> > how long do you boil them for ?
> ...


----------



## Govanbill (Mar 16, 2011)

That's them boiled


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

I bet my Spiny mice could destroy them


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

I don't know how destructive spiny mice is, but gerbils are pretty much destroying anything that is NOT glas/porcelain, metal or coconut :lol:

They have so much fun peeling every tiny fiber from the coconut


----------

